# Fjord Mules!



## QH9904 (May 26, 2012)

Do any of you know anyone who breeds fjord mules in New England? or at all? I think they are gorgeous and I really want one! I had a fjord, but she passed away of colic and I love donkeys. I saw the fjord mule and I thought that it would be perfect!  Just wondering if you guys know anything about them.

Thanks! 



(PS. Sorry if this is in the wrong category.)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Subbing in case someone posts pics of Fjord mules, never seen one, but Haffy mules are to die for?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^Subbing for the same reason! *crosses fingers someone posts pics*


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Some photos of them that I found. Cool critters!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I know of someone who had 2 full sisters for sale. 3 and 4 year old. Don't know if she still has them as they typically advertise on CL and I haven't seen them for a while. I think she was asking $2500 for the team.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm. In. Love. I MUST have one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing - thank you Allison. I'm hoping for more pics.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh. My. Gosh. I need one. I am determined to some day own a mule..and I already got the Fjord I wanted so badly. I never thought about a Fjord mule. I want one now.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Now I want one, even though I already have a mule. They just look so cool!


----------



## QH9904 (May 26, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> I'm. In. Love. I MUST have one!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know! That's what I said! I want one so bad!

here's some more pictures!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cute for sure, but so are Haffy mules


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute cute cute.. now I wanna breed my Fjord.. but not gonna happen.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just love mules in general. Seeing the Fjord and Haffy mules... makes me want one even more! :lol:


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

I want a driving mule, they just look so cute!


----------

